# DN.ca / Market / Hob



## hob (Jul 29, 2022)

Market Page: dn.ca/market/hob​
coming soon domain names ... (High quality brandable and trending names)


*** general price domains registration $10, if you are looking $0.1 to $1 domain name and 5 0r 10 years old domains; only God can help ....


----------



## hob (Dec 28, 2022)

$2988


----------



## hob (Jan 5, 2023)

Green/town.xyz $599


----------



## hob (Friday at 12:07 PM)

*D/E/X/T.XYZ $5K*
(Decentralised exchange traded)
Dexterity.xyz sold $29888 (dext short, only 4L)

* If you looking free or $1 name, pray to God ....


----------



## hob (Sunday at 4:12 AM)

LOA/ZO.COM $1K
PER/CE/NO.COM $1K

Both bb approved names.


----------



## hob (Monday at 1:22 AM)

Immer/sive.ae
Ver/se.ae
Both $10k only.
(Uae hub of metaverse and Immersive tech)


----------



## hob (Monday at 5:02 AM)

Bab/ka.xyz $1k (.com sold $30k)
Khu/shi.xyz $688 (hindi word, meaning happy or happiness)


----------



## hob (Tuesday at 10:34 AM)

Immersive(.)Watch $5k


----------



## hob (Tuesday at 11:04 PM)

*C/N/F/T.XYZ* MAKE OFFER
144 extensions taken. 
.io,.co,.us many others developed.
5000+ cardano nft business developed..
*C- crypto,coin,cash,car, cardano, culture, community ......


----------



## hob (Yesterday at 1:47 AM)

*T/E/RR/A/VI/TA.XYZ $888 ONLY.*
.de sold $3060
.fr sold $1760

*TOR/TA.XYZ $888* ONLY  _'(TORTA MEANS CAKE)_
.IO BB PRICE $18K+
VERY CHEAP PRICE.


----------



## hob (Yesterday at 4:28 AM)

*cryptochoice.org* (.de develped, many others taken)
*chainology.org* (previous sold $100) _(blockchainology.org redirect blockchainstandard ...)_
$149 each.
bulk (both) $199 only. limited time offer.
---------

MU/VY.ORG $499 ONLY. 
*HIGH TRAFFIC DOMAIN


----------



## hob (Yesterday at 9:07 PM)

NFT, Gym, Health care and heavy equipment business name


----------



## hob (Today at 1:20 AM)

A/P/E.LC $1K ONLY. 
LIMITED TIME OFFER.


----------



## hob (Today at 4:36 AM)

*SH/Y/FT.XYZ* $9888
.ca, .to, .network and many others developed.

(Similar quality prysm.xyz developed)


----------



## hob (Today at 7:10 AM)

Immersive.Ventures $3k only.  (blockchain .ventures sold $42k )


----------

